# Maximale anzahl von Datensätzen in Access



## droni (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 
ich habe mal eine Frage.
Und zwar bekomme ich die Tage eine Adressdatei mit über 1,5 Millionen Adressen.
Normalerweise sortiere ich die immer in Excel durch, nur da gibt es ja das Limit von 65.536 Datensätzen. Excel scheidet somit aus.

Gibt es bei Access auch irgendwo ein Limit? Oder kann ich die 1,5 Millionen Datensätze da importieren?

MfG
droni


----------



## Gorcky (1. Juli 2004)

Richtig suchen, dann findest du dazu schon einen Thread.  
Access Datenbankgröße


----------



## droni (1. Juli 2004)

Den Beitrag hatte ich gefunden...aber komme damit nicht klar.
Oracle kommt nicht in frage, da für einen Auftrag so eine Datenbank zu kaufen lohnt nicht. 
Deswegen halt meine Frage zu Access...wenn der PC in die Knie geht, juckt mich nicht. Soll er ruhig machen.
Was ich wissen möchte ist....KANN das Access oder nicht.
Warum was anderes kaufen, wenn man ein Programm hat, was das evtl. könnte.


----------



## Slizzzer (1. Juli 2004)

Nach dem was in dem Thread steht und nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Access wird das nicht klappen!
Ein Versuch könntest Du aber wagen. Die Daten liegen Dir ja in irgendeiner Form vor?! Importier die einfach und warte ab, was passiert.
Mehr als schiefgehen kann es nicht .

MySQL eventuell ne Alternative? Da müßtest Du dann allerdings das Frontend mit irgendeiner Programmiersprache "basteln".


----------

